# debt arrears



## lisand michael

Can you move to australia with debt? if so can you please let us know as we want to get our visa to australia started. We trying our hardest to try and pay it up but we dont seem to get any where. If you can help please let us know... your pommy friends lisa and michael


----------



## zootar

lisand michael said:


> Can you move to australia with debt? if so can you please let us know as we want to get our visa to australia started. We trying our hardest to try and pay it up but we dont seem to get any where. If you can help please let us know... your pommy friends lisa and michael


I'd also be pretty interested in how to deal with Debt from Aus. 
My personal 'hope' is that it shouldn't stop you from going, as long as you continue sending money back to pay for it.

It should be said though - that you can't just leave it in the UK and it will never catch up to you down under... UK and Aus have an agreement between them which would allow them to catch up with you there.


----------



## lisand michael

thank you,if we was to move to australia we would still pay it anyway. we just want to get all the facts first before making that big commitment before moving to australia.


----------



## Wanderer

I cannot recall it being mentioned specifically in the application forms L&M though from memory there may be something about finances generally.
The Australian government as such nor the UK government I expect will be too interested in your personal dealings re what you owe etc. as that is a more civil business matter than a legal one.
I suppose the main thing you need to consider is your meeting of eligibility requirements for immigration as you'll find on Department of Immigration & Citizenship and then what your employment opportunities are going to be to provide an income for yourselves and repaying debt, Australia not the cheapest of places to live.
When looking for a cheap flight downunder, you'll not likely find any cheaper than Welcome to AirAsia.com... Now everyone can fly


----------

